# Bosco Sorrento



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great video! Just one question - was that 6.35am or pm??


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

AM,nice short long black before work


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

So what time were you up to heat up the machine?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

WEMO set to come on half hour before ;-)


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> WEMO set to come on half hour before ;-)


Must get me something like that. Although will probably settle for just a simple timer plug.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Quality that Bubba! I need a plumbed in machine fast!!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Vid'. fantastic machine. ferocious steam wand on that beast.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why have a WEMO when you can have a plug timer..........simple, they are 40000000 times better! You cannot switch a timer plug on from your car when you leave the shops now can you?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

bosco rocks!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Why have a WEMO when you can have a plug timer..........simple, they are 40000000 times better! You cannot switch a timer plug on from your car when you leave the shops now can you?


Ooh didn't know it could do that. Still I'm in the house most of the time to just flip the switch, it's the morning wait which is the issue.


----------



## Spooned (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazing machines, very jealous! I'm sure you get unbelievable coffee from them


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful machine Chris.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome machine dude!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The machine is a work of art.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Machine is so lush chris.

There's an actual child joining all this lever hype ... Or so I've heard anyways


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I've heard that rumour too ;-)


----------



## wetonick (Aug 28, 2013)

cool video.

success in subsequent productions.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

JD and I have come up with a new acronym for you chris, HC work it out....


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Handsome Chris obviously ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Close, but it has a precious inference


----------



## mcgregor_dave (Nov 25, 2013)

Great video! I can watch clips like that all day!


----------

